# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  внешние формы книги покупок и продаж 2012г. для 1 С бух 7.7

## Lisamal

Помогите, срочно нужны внешние формы книги покупок и продаж 2012г. для 1 С бухгалтерии 7.7 версия 4.5

----------


## Zokerr

*Lisamal*, аналогичная просьба очень нужна

----------

